# best combo of igf, GH,MGF, GHRP6



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

after comp last year i decided i needed to move up a weight class. have been usin AAS for quite alot of years though never huge doses, diet and training are always nailed 100%.

since i tore my bicep off i stopped all gear, having been on for a few years, with comps not being an option this year, decided to have time off. Now back training legs, and want to add as much to them as i can, then its just upperbody to build when bicep is better.

so, what would be the best protocol out of IGF, GH, MGF and GHRP6. have used all these before, but not many times and either alone or 2 at a time. have used gh pwo and split morning and night. prefer pwo for gains. have used igf on its own 2x. only used mgf once stacked with igf, mgf was 1x500mcg a week, with igf 100mcg pwo this was during rebound, but seemed very effective. was using ghrp6 prior to injury, but only for 2 weeks so didnt get time to evaluate

cheers


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Daz...

Personally MGF night before you train the bodypart next day.

GHRP 6 - 3 x shots ED 100 / 200mcg each shot (4 hrs apart)

IGF - I like using it PWO only

HGH - before bed EOD 8UI


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slightly different to what Mick has suggested.....

GHRP6 - 3 x 100mcg per day

IGF - PWO or Pre-WO

MGF - if this is not the peg version then PWO, if it is then what Mick has said

HGH - As Mick has suggested


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im guna go a tad different again but im yet to run it. i will be in may.

ghrp6 - 3 x per day starting at 100mcg on non training days 4 times if i can get them in.

growth on training days pwo with slin or pre bed

IGF in the morning of training day into muscle to be trained micro doses and again the next morning

mgf pwo


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers guys, so all 4 are worth stacking together then

if i use the ghrp6 3x a day, the last shot is going to be before bed, so with the GH?

despite saying i would never use insulin, im thinking about it again, but using small amounts like 2iu's a couple of times a day, possibly with the hgh, but this would mean dropping the igf i think.

which would you consider best in terms of gains (however small) ?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

dazc said:


> cheers guys, so all 4 are worth stacking together then
> 
> if i use the ghrp6 3x a day, *the last shot is going to be before bed, so with the GH?*
> 
> ...


Need to be careful with this Daz as I read that it disrupts the pulsing of the GHRP when done like this.

If you are using slin I would add in metaformin 45mins before the slin then you can use alot less slin..

Makes me laugh as when we talking a while back you would never consider slin 

Slin I would use after breaky and PPWO.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> im guna go a tad different again but im yet to run it. i will be in may.
> 
> ghrp6 - 3 x per day starting at 100mcg on non training days 4 times if i can get them in.
> 
> ...


I'm almost with you on this one Hilly, however i'd use the GH after my GHRP dose 2 x day and GHRP only at bedtime.

Thing is, I doubt there are any wrong protocols, some may work better than others but who documents their info well enough to make comparisons apart from what you "felt" you gained from it:confused1:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

also, presuming one of the ghrp6 shots is pwo, how is this timed? everyone says on an empty stomach, but my diet is such that there is never a time when it is, and definately not pwo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I'm almost with you on this one Hilly, however i'd use the GH after my GHRP dose 2 x day and GHRP only at bedtime.
> 
> Thing is, I doubt there are any wrong protocols, some may work better than others but who documents their info well enough to make comparisons apart from what you "felt" you gained from it:confused1:


very true mate i think over the next year the amount of protocols we are going to see will be staggering.

My reason behind dosing the growth only on training days is i want to have a spell running slin and growth IM pwo. Many many people have had very good results over the years with this and its something i really want to try.

my intention is to first run slin for the first 4/6 weeks of pct in smaller doses with breaky and pre workout as to help with recovery every day.

then i will take 4 weeks off then run 4 weeks of gh/slin pwo IM bi lat into muscle trained and see what i think


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dazc said:


> also, presuming one of the ghrp6 shots is pwo, how is this timed? everyone says on an empty stomach, but my diet is such that there is never a time when it is, and definately not pwo


If you can get your hands on a GHRH then I would personally do the shot around 30mins - 1 hour pre wo as the "GH" pulse would have already happened and you should have increased circulating IGF levels throughout and post workout, IMO only.

I'm not sure on the GHRP6 pulse timings alone but it may still work, I only mention the GHRH as I havent really read much about using it on its own and im not too up to speed with how quickly and how long it will elevate GH levels for.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> very true mate i think over the next year the amount of protocols we are going to see will be staggering.
> 
> My reason behind dosing the growth only on training days is i want to have a spell *running slin and growth IM pwo*. Many many people have had very good results over the years with this and its something i really want to try.
> 
> ...


Have run this myself mate and I was pretty impressed, also messed around with it IGF pre wo and GH/slin pwo. I would also be quite interested in trying GH/Slin IM pre wo if I could be confident enough to get the timings right:whistling:

However I personally feel as though I gained more running GHRP/GHRH + GH + Lantus:thumbup1:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Need to be careful with this Daz as I read that it disrupts the pulsing of the GHRP when done like this.
> 
> If you are using slin I would add in metaformin 45mins before the slin then you can use alot less slin..
> 
> ...


ha ha i know mate, but when i look about i see what most other competitors do, i dint have great genetics anyway, so i really need to do everything if im going to make finals and be competitive!

certainly wont look at large doses of slin, but a few ius here and there i am considering!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Very intersting mate, i used slin a little pre workout before xmas and found it very good to be honest and i found myself for 5iu slin i needed 5g carbs sipped thru the workout on most days apart from legs when i needed 60.

Im quite looking forward to trying the microdosing of igf to be honest altho wont be till june when i am off uni so i have the time for the injections etc lol.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> Very intersting mate, i used slin a little pre workout before xmas and found it very good to be honest and i found myself for 5iu slin i needed 5g carbs sipped thru the workout on most days apart from legs when i needed 60.
> 
> Im quite looking forward to trying the microdosing of igf to be honest altho wont be till june when i am off uni so i have the time for the injections etc lol.


Are you running any peptides (other the GH) through your prep mate?

Apologies for the hijack Dazc:rolleyes:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

also, metformin is off the table at the moment, and slin is only there at maybe 2ius twice a day, and only on training/recovery days. i was thinking maybe 2ius with ppwo, and the morning after training, but unsure how that would then change the above protocol, in terms of ghrp6 administration, or wether that would be substituted and some gh taken from prebed and used with the slin at those times


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

StephenC said:


> If you can get your hands on a GHRH QUOTE]
> 
> i can get something sold as cjc-1295 dac, but the fact its pretty certainly not, but that the source is adamant it is, puts me off! who knows what it actually is, and if you dont know what it is, protocols cant be adjusted correctly to suit!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

dazc said:


> ha ha i know mate, but when i look about i see what most other competitors do, i dint have great genetics anyway, so i really need to do everything if im going to make finals and be competitive!
> 
> certainly wont look at large doses of slin, but a few ius here and there i am considering!


All the best with it buddy anyways..

Good to catch up with you - haven't spoken in a while :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunatly you cannot not tell mate....

if you are going to use GHRP before bed then i suggest you get GHRP2 which does not have the hunger issues that the 6 variety does


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

dazc said:


> i can get something sold as cjc-1295 dac, but the fact its pretty certainly not, but that the source is adamant it is, puts me off! who knows what it actually is, and if you dont know what it is, protocols cant be adjusted correctly to suit!


I know exactly whom you are on about - I'm having the same debate with them at the moment


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> unfortunatly you cannot not tell mate....
> 
> if you are going to use GHRP before bed then i suggest you get GHRP2 which does not have the hunger issues that the 6 variety does


have used it prebed, and as i have a large meal before bed then it hasnt been an issue.

what would you think of putting slin into the mix at low dose say 2ius a coplu of times a day? would everything else stay the same, or would you move the gh around to be used with the slin?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> I know exactly whom you are on about - I'm having the same debate with them at the moment


stupid really, people would buy GRF etc im sure. saying its cjc when its widely accepted that its not 'available' just means people wont go with it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dazc said:


> have used it prebed, and as i have a large meal before bed then it hasnt been an issue.
> 
> what would you think of putting slin into the mix at low dose say 2ius a coplu of times a day? would everything else stay the same, or would you move the gh around to be used with the slin?


be careful about blunting GH release from eating carbs/Fats before the shot.....

as for the slin to be honest i would not use it all at once....i would either use GH/Slin or the GHRP/IGF/MGF to many cooks and all that


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> be careful about blunting GH release from eating carbs/Fats before the shot.....
> 
> as for the slin to be honest i would not use it all at once....i would either use GH/Slin or the GHRP/IGF/MGF to many cooks and all that


there lies the problem, i have meals at 9pm and 11pm, both have carbs and fat in them!

definately wouldnt use everything if i do put the slin in, would at least drop the igf.

might do the stack originally discussed for 5 weeks, then switch to gh/slin as you say, for about 5 weeks, by which point i may well be looking at starting back on aas, which should mature the new muscle from that periode nicely


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> be careful about blunting GH release from eating carbs/Fats before the shot


what time frame would you say wait after having a meal before taking GHRP6?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

30-45min mate


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> 30-45min mate


cheers


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

im currently doing:

mgf+humulin morning of traning day

igf+ humulin preworkout

gh+humalog pwo

will be adding in ghrp which will go 20mins befor morning mgf shot


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> 30-45min mate


why so long paul i thought general consensus now leaned to a lesser time of 15-20 mins?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> im currently doing:
> 
> mgf+humulin morning of traning day
> 
> ...


how you finding that protocol?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dazc said:


> how you finding that protocol?


iv gone from 15 stone 8 to 17 stone in 4 weeks lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> iv gone from 15 stone 8 to 17 stone in 4 weeks lol


how much of it muscle?? :lol:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dazc said:


> how much of it muscle?? :lol:


i dnt get fat in off season mate..a lot is water...but this is by far best protocol iv ever used


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

XJPX said:


> i dnt get fat in off season mate..a lot is water...but this is by far best protocol iv ever used


are you running aas too?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anyone get the shakes 1st time using ghrp-6? i had 100mcg and got shakes and bit tired and spaced out, shot sq in chest. had shot 2day and wernt as bad so maybe jus cos not used it b4????? wat you think??


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i dnt get fat in off season mate..a lot is water...but this is by far best protocol iv ever used


yeah sorry mate wasnt suggesting you did! what sort of doses slin you running? what sort of daily totals on pro, carbs, fats?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> are you running aas too?


yup....test/deca/dbol/anadrol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dazc said:


> yeah sorry mate wasnt suggesting you did! what sort of doses slin you running? what sort of daily totals on pro, carbs, fats?


slin wise im using 4iu humulin witht he mgf+igf and then pwo i use 12iu humalog with 6iu gh. cals im on 6000 now...33% cals from each macro


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> slin wise im using 4iu humulin witht he mgf+igf and then pwo i use 12iu humalog with 6iu gh. cals im on 6000 now...33% cals from each macro


pretty similar to diet i use when bulking then, though i have slightly more cals from carbs

whats your meal timings in relation to the shots?

last question i promise! lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

XJPX said:


> im currently doing:
> 
> mgf+humulin morning of traning day
> 
> ...


slin pre wo? do you get on ok with it like that? no hypo etc?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

can you use ghrp-6 and slin together ok? ie breakfast and pwo??

ive read some posts saying ghrp-6 effects blood sugar but others that say it doesnt????


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dazc said:


> pretty similar to diet i use when bulking then, though i have slightly more cals from carbs
> 
> whats your meal timings in relation to the shots?
> 
> last question i promise! lol


haha its ok i dnt mind the questions  ...its wat this forums for mate 

i take orange juice+bcaas with the mgf+slin...then 20mins later i hav my brekki.

for igf+slin i take tht 30mins preworkout...with again a fast acting carb ( normally maltodextrin+ hydrolysed protien+bcaas+glutamine peptides)

this wil also be an hour and half after meal 3...

pwo i hav 80grams of fast acting carbs and 75g hydrolysed whey along with the slin+gh shot....then an houyr after that a balanced meal again


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

stone14 said:


> can you use ghrp-6 and slin together ok? ie breakfast and pwo??
> 
> ive read some posts saying ghrp-6 effects blood sugar but others that say it doesnt????


dnt take them at same time....ghrp u need to allow 15-20mins for the Gh pulse to be realeased then u eat...so take the slin with food....this is an ideal way to use it as the synergy between additional Gh in the body and slin is fantastic.....so wake up...100mcg of ghrp...15mins later ur brekki with 4-6iu of humalog...or humalin if u have it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

stone14 said:


> slin pre wo? do you get on ok with it like that? no hypo etc?


i use humulin preworkout...it doesnt hit as hard as humalog or novorapid...so rarely do i have hypo...i hav dextrose tabs on me tho jus incase


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ok cheers, and novorapid is what i have


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> haha its ok i dnt mind the questions  ...its wat this forums for mate
> 
> i take orange juice+bcaas with the mgf+slin...then 20mins later i hav my brekki.
> 
> ...


nice info mate, thanks for that. might try building up to a protocol like that once the pots off and bicep is back in use!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

stone14 said:


> ok cheers, and novorapid is what i have


if using novorapid prewoekout make sur u defo hav enuff carbs to cover u....also when taking igf alongside insulin....it increases insulin sensitvity so hypo can hit u faster/harder so jus b aware


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dazc said:


> nice info mate, thanks for that. might try building up to a protocol like that once the pots off and bicep is back in use!


no worries mate, there r a few different ways to use the mgf/igf combo...as ppl have stated sum like to take the night before...i am getting on very well with morning shots so will stick with tht


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> no worries mate, there r a few different ways to use the mgf/igf combo...as ppl have stated sum like to take the night before...i am getting on very well with morning shots so will stick with tht


of course! but the more opinions the better informed the choices! with all these things we really only have user experience, and experimentation to rely on! no matter what the theory/science says, its not always what people find most effective real world!


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

mick_the_brick said:


> I know exactly whom you are on about - I'm having the same debate with them at the moment


I'm not sure why anyone would want the cjc with dac as it causes a "GH bleed" which takes away from the anabolic nature of the burst release of GH available with the GHRP / CJC combo.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

stone14 said:


> anyone get the shakes 1st time using ghrp-6? i had 100mcg and got shakes and bit tired and spaced out, shot sq in chest. had shot 2day and wernt as bad so maybe jus cos not used it b4????? wat you think??


As Paul has mention use GHRP-2 if you don't want the hunger effects of GHRP-6, they are interchangable so it makes little difference. Otherwise just prep plenty of good food and use the hunger to pack down some cals. IMO the hunger effects of GHRP-6 is its best quality.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> why so long paul i thought general consensus now leaned to a lesser time of 15-20 mins?


it may be but i find this amount of time works for me mate, as with everything different people different ways



XJPX said:


> iv gone from 15 stone 8 to 17 stone in 4 weeks lol


i think the diet and gear has more of an influence on this that the peptide plan though jord


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Cra16 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want the cjc with dac as it causes a "GH bleed" which takes away from the anabolic nature of the burst release of GH available with the GHRP / CJC combo.


This depends what theyre calling CJC, ie whether it is with or without the DAC.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> This depends what theyre calling CJC, ie whether it is with or without the DAC.


plus the majority of CJC out there is actually Modified GRF 1-29


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> plus the majority of CJC out there is actually Modified GRF 1-29


I don't see this as a bad thing as its more usefull but it always nce to know what your getting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well its a bad thing in the fact with real CJC you can use it twice a week instead of 2-3 times a day


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well its a bad thing in the fact with real CJC you can use it twice a week instead of 2-3 times a day


Unless I'm misunderstanding something the goal with these peptides is to reproduce the bodies spike in GH, so you want to go from a low level to a very high level in a short time.

The CJC with Dac hangs around in the system elevating base levels meaning when you do your GHRP-6/ -2 shot you get less of a rise in GH levels as your base line was higher. This is known as a "GH bleed".

The sucsess many have had in pulsing GH a few times a week backs up following the bodies natural mechanism for maximal results.

Theres obviously no absolute facts in this new area but this is my current interpretation of the facts available.

Do you have a counter arguement to this PScarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would i have a counter argument i was not arguing in the first place just stating the obvouise difference between Modified GRF and CJC....

if you can post up the facts you have available unless you are talking about Dats info i would be interested in seeing these


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> why would i have a counter argument i was not arguing in the first place just stating the obvouise difference between Modified GRF and CJC....
> 
> if you can post up the facts you have available unless you are talking about Dats info i would be interested in seeing these


I've not read dats stuff, nor fully formed an absolute opinion as stated earlier, the only facts available as far as I know are the way the body naturally releases GH and the way the peptides work.

I have read your thread on this subject and can see you don't need teaching either of the above.

I don't understand why people would want the CJC with dac, even if you could get it, which to my understanding is very unlikely.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Im still confused on this subject MXD told me it is better to do GHRP-6 with CJC - DAC

As im in the process of purchasing I would like to know what is best to do?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> Im still confused on this subject MXD told me it is better to do GHRP-6 with CJC - DAC
> 
> As im in the process of purchasing I would like to know what is best to do?


Depends on your goals tbh.

GHRP6 is slightlt weaker than GHRP2 and causes some major food cravings in most people,

CJC with DAC is long acting and causes a GH "bleed" whereas w/o the DAC (Mod GRF) causes the GH to pulse shortly after its taken.

Personally I would go with the w/o DAC as it allows more control over when the GH is released.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

personelly i would go for GHRP 2 and MOD GRF 1-29 i have used all of the mentioned peptides and prefer this combination


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats the best way you've found to stack IGF and MGF, Im thinking of trying these for around 8 weeks after my current AAS cycle?

IGF was going to shoot 50mcg 3 x week post workout, whats the reason people say inject bi-laterally into muscles trained if it was goes into the bloodstream anyway, I will do it like that anyway but just wondering the reason?

MGF too sure whether to do one shot of peg on a sun night or the regular MGF immediatly post workout (at the gym), also what doses?

I am not a begginer to steriods but new to IGF/MGF, have used GH a few times in the past and found it great just want to try something new.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Welshmatt983 said:


> Whats the best way you've found to stack IGF and MGF, Im thinking of trying these for around 8 weeks after my current AAS cycle?
> 
> IGF was going to shoot 50mcg 3 x week post workout, whats the reason people say inject bi-laterally into muscles trained if it was goes into the bloodstream anyway, I will do it like that anyway but just wondering the reason?
> 
> ...


I think you inject bi-laterally because it causes site growth dont quote me on that.


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> I think you inject bi-laterally because it causes site growth dont quote me on that.


From what I've read online some say it does give you site growth but some say it doesn't so Im not sure.


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

I read a lot of method, but I'm in the fog :confused1:

I want to use : IGF-1 + gh + MGF + slin ( humalog )

What's the dosage daily for not a new ( 6 years of aas ), 35 years old and 95 kgs ( bodyfat around 9 % ). I train for days a week. And if possible the timing with the different meal ( i weak up at 6 am and i train at 5 h 30 pm )

It's for bulking with à very good diet and whith aas ( susta + primo + deca + win + dbol )

think bro


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump im interested in using IGF-1 + MGF + GHRP 6 + CJC DAC will use slin too either lantus and/or nova rapid.

Im sure how to use nova and lantus but still bit in the dark about how to use IGF-1 + MGF + GHRP 6 + CJC DAC


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> Bump im interested in using IGF-1 + MGF + GHRP 6 + CJC DAC will use slin too either lantus and/or nova rapid.
> 
> Im sure how to use nova and lantus but still bit in the dark about how to use IGF-1 + MGF + GHRP 6 + CJC DAC


We are two in the dark :beer:


----------

